

HN Uptime Visualized: Lots of mini-outages lately? - chaosmachine
http://hnstatus.net/

======
pg
I forget exactly why, but attempts to connect get ignored when MzScheme is in
the middle of GCing. I'm going to start tossing old stuff back out of memory,
which should mitigate the problem, but I've been too busy with YC lately to
work on HN.

------
pmjordan
It's weird, when HN goes down, it seems to accept the HTTP connection, but
closes it again once the request is sent. I'm not sure on the exact timing,
but I'm definitely never getting "connection refused" or an actual HTTP error
code. No other site behaves like that.

~~~
derefr
I'm guessing there's a proxy or load-balancer involved—the backend goes down,
but the proxy stays up, so when you send your request it gets forwarded first,
and then fails.

~~~
wmf
A working proxy would send a 500 error. The closed connections are a telltale
sign of an amateur Web server; probably written in Arc in this case.

~~~
Zak
An outdated version of the HN source code, including its web server is
distributed along with Arc.

------
chaosmachine
Almost seems to be doing a hockey stick, if you look at the last 6 months.

------
Groxx
I've been noticing it too, was wondering if it was just me (
downforeveryoneorjustme.com said it was just me, though that could be because
it came up in the meantime).

------
swombat
I think I heard somewhere that HN is auto-rebooted every half hour or so.

~~~
pg
No, I manually restart it when it gets slow.

------
fossguy
what tool do you use to generate these stats?

~~~
caller9
You could combine Nagios, Lilac, and PNP4Nagios to get some pretty good
monitoring with graphs(PNP4Nagios), notification(Nagios), and the ability to
configure new servers from templates(Lilac). Not for the feint of heart, but
not outright tedious. With some slight hackery you can even graph and alert on
windows drive freespace.

------
rogermugs
if you manage to hack HN you're going to lose some karma... but lets be
honest... you're also gonna get some mad props.

